# Truck stall when moving plow.



## WWsnow (Jan 28, 2009)

1997 GMC pickup with meyers plow.Truck will run good.Driving down the road angle plow to the left or right truck will act like its lossing power. New alt ,new battery. Can see volt gauge drop.checked voltage at battery with truck running in gear drops a little. please help


----------



## Sno Biz (Nov 19, 2008)

Sounds like too many amps for the Alternator to handle. What size Alternator are you running? how new is the plow motor?


----------



## WWsnow (Jan 28, 2009)

not sure about age of pump.Alt is 105 amp. Also if i unhook plow and use control pad to move left or right. Truck still wants to die.Cleaned all grounds.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm not into plows but I would have to say is that the plow motor is drawing severely on your electrical system. Idea for you to try if you don't want to spend the money on a new plow motor... Find a Salvage yard that has a Chevy Chassis Ambulance. Get that alternator from it. You'd be surprised how much pwr those things have.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Clean ALL plow electrial connections but I am guessing the plow motor is going bad.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Make sure you ground is good at the battery.. And the 105 sounds a bit low for a plow,


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

WWsnow;734378 said:


> not sure about age of pump.Alt is 105 amp. Also if i unhook plow and use control pad to move left or right. Truck still wants to die.Cleaned all grounds.


What do you mean unhook the plow? without the plow attached at all as in not even close to the truck? but definitly sounds like a bad motor or connection.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

your pump solinoid is more than likely shorting.....


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

loose connection at the batt or motor or soleniod.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Sounds like the pump motor is about to fry. If you have cleaned all the connections and protected them with dielectric grease and it still does it. I would replace the motor. The bushings and bearings get real worn and the brushes wear out. All causing the motor to pull way too many amps. Might do it soon. I have seen motors freeze and fry all the wires from the solenoid to the pump before they could let go of the switch. Since your battery is new and is charged up when it happens it should not be that system.


----------



## wildbro 1 (Dec 7, 2008)

you want at least a 140 amp alt it could be the pump inside the reservoir is worn out and when you go to angle or anything its so stiff its killing your power


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

My 94 Chevy has done that for years . 2 year old Meyer motor, 2 new batts this year, new solenoid. two weeks ago . all my wires are fine it just draws allot of power i guess


----------



## wildbro 1 (Dec 7, 2008)

how old is the plow


----------



## wildbro 1 (Dec 7, 2008)

if it is as old as the truck replace the pump in the reservoir its a gear pump that is the heart of the unit


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

Sorry Its a e-60 . I got it used so the year is unknown but , I had a shop do the gear pump 3-4 years ago .


----------



## gottaloveOT (Jan 6, 2009)

I had a ford that would literally die if you tried to move the plow. It would stall the motor (i'm guessing not completely but you couldn't hear it running anymore), but as soon as you let off the control, it would start running again. It was the weirdest thing I ever saw. Found the battery cables were crap. Replaced them, worked great after that.


----------



## meyere60 (Feb 5, 2009)

it mite be the plastic washers that are between the pump housing and the positive stud on the motor, causing it to ground out. this happened to mine. try turning the whole positive bolt on the motor a little and see if that helps.


----------



## wildbro 1 (Dec 7, 2008)

try running a 2 more cables 1 going to the ground on battery to bolt holding the alternator 
and 1 from positive on battery to the positive on the back of the alternator


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

Not sure if you fixed this problem or not, but I had a sub's Chevy 1500 do the same thing with his meyer plow. Turned out to be a bad ground. I want to say even if he was on the brake it did it also. Just my 2 cents


----------

